# Have you seen the Bruce lee last footage?



## mmazone (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guys it was very tiring to dig out something new on martial arts and recently i found very old video footage of "Bruce Lee playing table tennis" with Nunchakus, its really great to see him...


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 3, 2009)

mmazone said:


> Hey guys it was very tiring to dig out something new on martial arts and recently i found very old video footage of "Bruce Lee playing table tennis" with Nunchakus, its really great to see him...


It's been posted (twice) and it's been deemed and proven a fake... (sorry :idunno: ) hate to bust your bubble on that one. 
Lee was GOOD but not THAT good. :uhyeah:

Use of the search engine here will help in the future. :asian:


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 8, 2009)

It's still pretty amusing though. Although I wonder what the JKD practitioners think.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 8, 2009)

Himura Kenshin said:


> It's still pretty amusing though. Although I wonder what the JKD practitioners think.


Personally I think it's a well done piece of work. Honoring the man... well...


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 19, 2009)

I am curious: fake in that the guy was not Lee or fake in that the footage of him was superimposed where the original opponent would have been?

Not doubting you on the fake part; just curious as to how it was engineered.

Daniel


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 19, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I am curious: fake in that the guy was not Lee or fake in that the footage of him was superimposed where the original opponent would have been?
> 
> Not doubting you on the fake part; just curious as to how it was engineered.
> 
> Daniel



It was a Nokia advertisement.

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_kicks_out_n96_bruce_lee_edition_in_hong_kong-news-684.php


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I am curious: fake in that the guy was not Lee or fake in that the footage of him was superimposed where the original opponent would have been?
> 
> Not doubting you on the fake part; just curious as to how it was engineered.
> 
> Daniel



"Bruce" was played by a lookalike, and the ping pong ball was computer animation (like the Forrest Gump movie)


----------



## Omar B (May 19, 2009)

Seems like every few weeks somebody is fooled by this footage.  A topic about it should be made sticky in the Chinese MA section.  LOL


----------



## suicide (Jul 29, 2009)

it would o been real cool if it was real :barf:


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah you can tell the footage is post 1973, even though its was trying appear 70's.


----------



## joeygil (Sep 1, 2009)

According to Sifu Dan Inosanto (who taught him nunchucks), Bruce wasn't really into them.  Sijo Bruce Lee's focus had been on unarmed combat, and he just learned the chucks for the movies.  I understand he was using prop plastic chucks for most of the scenes (for his and his opponent's safety).


----------



## TenTigers (Sep 8, 2009)

if you look at some of the scenes in his movies, you can see the nunchakus bend. Same thing with the escrima sticks.


----------



## grado (Nov 1, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> It's been posted (twice) and it's been deemed and proven a fake... (sorry :idunno: ) hate to bust your bubble on that one.
> Lee was GOOD but not THAT good. :uhyeah:
> 
> Use of the search engine here will help in the future. :asian:



really? fake ? hahaha.
I never saw it carefully.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha! I remember this vid, always entertaining! On a side note that Nokia phone was awesome!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 29, 2010)

Ha, but as the Queen of England said once, "If it was not true, then it ought to have!"

Can you imagine someone being THAT good?

Deaf


----------

